# Another E-mail Forward



## Rich Parsons (Nov 17, 2003)

A drunken man walks into a biker bar, sits down at the bar and and orders a drink. Looking around, he sees 3 men sitting at a corner table.

He gets up, staggers to the table, leans over, looks at the biggest, meanest one in the face and says, "I went by your grandma's house today and I saw her in the hallway buck naked. Man, she is a fine looking woman!"

The biker looks at him and doesn't say a word. His buddies are 
confused, because he is one bad biker, and would fight at the drop of a hat.

The drunk leans on the table again and says, "I got it on with your grandma and she is good, the best I ever had!"

The biker's buddies are starting to get really mad, but the biker still says nothing.

The drunk leans on the table one more time and says, "I'll tell you
something else, boy, your grandma liked it!"

At this point the biker stands up, takes the drunk by the shoulders and says,


"Grandpa, you're drunk....... Go home!"

:rofl:


----------



## Mithios (Nov 17, 2003)

he,he


----------



## pknox (Nov 17, 2003)

Sweet.


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 17, 2003)

At their age, they deserve to keep a good thing going.... 

- Ceicei


----------

